# MSviking trolling the steps 9/28



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Went to down to troll the blue water that has been on the steps lately, had enough time to make 1/2 day trip to the nipple on Friday. Friday I took Duane from Sportsman's and Saturday I had my brother, forum favorite Woody, and two friends Steven and Barret. Caught a nice wahoo and had a break off due to line being wrapped around outrigger clip. Water was a calm (too calm) blue to blended blue, but fairly lifeless on Friday at the Nipple.

Saturday we ran out the steps and caught 3 nice wahoo in open blue water. Towards the end of the day we ran over to Petronius and on the first lap around we hook up to a blue on the long rigger Pakula Mouse. I am amazed we caught the fish as the boat was on one side of the rig and marlin the other! Not sure how we did not break off, but thankful we did not as the blue made the day.

Ocean was flat and rain was very scattered, all and all a great day to be on the water. Final tally 4 wahoo and 1 blue.

Friday's wahoo










Three wahoo from Saturday


















Woody wiring the blue


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

What were yall pulling for the wahoo?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We caught the wahoo on a little bit of everything, on on a purple yozuri bonito, one on a Ahai P, one on a Makaira Lena and one on a Pakula Mouse. The marlin was caught on the Pakula Mouse as well (long rigger)

Robert


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

when u say ahai p do u mean ahai p**** if so how do you rig it if you dont mind me asking


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

they are Ahai pussy, but on the lure body they say Ahai P. I rig all my trolling lures the same way, single hook stiff rig. In the case of the smaller bodied Ahai Pussy, I use an 8 or 9/0 Mustad 7691 with cable inside the skirt, then 200 lb still Moi Moi of about 12' for leader. I rig the hook as far back in the skirt as is IGFA legal. The Ahai P is one of my favorite shotgun baits.

Robert


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the information it has been a hot lure for the boat i fish with on the third wave but hook up ratio has been poor it is rigged with a double hook stiff rig maybe that is the problem


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, water looks beautiful


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome day!

I saw you were heading that push that Hilton's showed and thought about doing the same. 

We fished nipple/131 area with no love. 

Got to fish where the fish are!

They were there for you! Nice report.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

cody d said:


> thanks for the information it has been a hot lure for the boat i fish with on the third wave but hook up ratio has been poor it is rigged with a double hook stiff rig maybe that is the problem


It has been our hands down best producer and 100% or damn close hook up ratio with double hook stiff rig.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Good job very nice fish. Do you miss your 36 yellow fin? Whats your crusing speed on your 54 Viking?:thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

alm said:


> Good job very nice fish. Do you miss your 36 yellow fin? Whats your crusing speed on your 54 Viking?:thumbsup:


The YF was and is an awesome boat! But there is no substitute for AC, beds, refrigerators, freezers, ice makers, water makers, TV etc... I can fish two or three days on the viking and not get slap worn out. While we fished yesterday everyone was watching football either in the salon or on the bridge, no way to do that on the YF!

We cruise in the Viking at 34 knts whihc is around 38 mph so in reality we have not given up a ton of speed, just costs a whole lot more to run! ha ha!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Great report! We lost a blue out near the Petronius at the Marlin rig last week about the same size as that one. Yours didn't have a Pakula lumo sprocket hanging out of it's mouth by chance did it? LOL


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice report !!!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Great report Robert! We we out there and heard you chatting on the Radio Saturday as you started catching the Wahoo. Glad to see you had a good trip out!!

Otto II


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, good work on the Blue.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Boom!!!!! The perfect cure for a slow football weekend, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice pretty fish...and yes Mr. Woody is a favorite :thumbup:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

MSViking said:


> The YF was and is an awesome boat! But there is no substitute for AC, beds, refrigerators, freezers, ice makers, water makers, TV etc... I can fish two or three days on the viking and not get slap worn out. While we fished yesterday everyone was watching football either in the salon or on the bridge, no way to do that on the YF!
> 
> We cruise in the Viking at 34 knts whihc is around 38 mph so in reality we have not given up a ton of speed, just costs a whole lot more to run! ha ha!


 Thanks for the info that 54 Viking is so fast for its size with all the goodys to.:notworthy:


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

Great job Robert. We caught the sail last weekend on the Ahi P. It is my go to in the shotgun position.


----------

